# Anyone down to go into the deep wilderness?



## Neandertal (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey folks,
Back online after many months! (my old username was cavemansailor).

I just returned from my 4th trip to the Gila Wilderness this year. It turned out to be everything I hoped for and more, but I need to find some folks to go back with for the long-haul.

For those not familiar with my background from my older posts, I worked as an experimental archaeologist for 7 years, was a consultant for Discovery Channel's "I, Caveman" and became a full-time hunter, trapper, forager and commercial fisherman after losing my job after the reccession. I also wrote "Subsistence: A Guide For The Modern Hunter Gatherer" and "Savage Eden."

Provided I can find some like-minded folks, I can return to Gila as soon as a week from now.

For those not familiar with Gila, it is a VAST wilderness area surrounded by national forest in southwest New Mexico. Wilderness areas are like national forests, only they have no roads. Hunting, trapping, camping, collecting firewood, etc. are all legal. Gila is unique in that it encompases extremely diverse environments, ranging from desert and valleys to deep canyons and alpine meadows, though the predominant vegetation is ponderosa and pinon/oak/juniper forest. Game is abundant -- lots of packrats, ground squirrels, rabbits, hares, quail, javelina (peccary), deer and elk.

You don't need to have any experience -- I'll be MORE than happy to share my skillset and food in return for companionship and general help such as processing game and hides, cooking, etc. You do need to be as tough as nails and in decent shape.

A typical day looks something like this:

Wake up before the sun rises and warm up quickly by the fire (it gets very cold at night). Head out at first light to check traps. Return to camp to scrape any skins and put them on stretchers to dry. Spend the rest of the day hunting small game on the upland mesas, setting more traps and gathering firewood. Return to camp just before the sun sets and cook any game procured during the day. Over the course of the day, I typically walk 6 to 15 miles cross-country over terrain that is often extremely rough.

If anyone is down to live solely by hunting and trapping and foraging, let me know!


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 26, 2014)

If I were out and about this would be something I'd like to do.


----------



## Dagocruzz (Nov 27, 2014)

Neandertal said:


> Hey folks,
> Back online after many months! (my old username was cavemansailor).
> 
> I just returned from my 4th trip to the Gila Wilderness this year. It turned out to be everything I hoped for and more, but I need to find some folks to go back with for the long-haul.
> ...


I would absolutely be interested in this adventure, I have been wanting to I something like this my whole life .


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 4, 2014)

PMd you man but would love to hear some of your extended wilderness stories


----------



## goldendose (Dec 4, 2014)

wow, sounds like an opportunity to learn a lot re: subsistence living! I envy anyone who is smart enough to take you up on this offer. 

"You need to be tough as nails" <------ HA! Now THAT'S an understatement!!!!


----------



## ShadowWalker (Feb 4, 2015)

if you ever pop back up ill come out there with you'


----------

